# Intense 2013



## zet1 (22. August 2012)

hat jemand schon mehr infos als diese beiden Neuerungen?

Intense Carbine 27.5 Carbon:






und Intense Tracer 27.5:


----------



## Shocker (25. August 2012)

Kommt einfach bei uns am Stand vorbei: A4-304!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (26. August 2012)

Shocker schrieb:


> Kommt einfach bei uns am Stand vorbei: A4-304!!!



Wann kommt m9 carbon?


----------



## zet1 (27. August 2012)

Spider 29 Carbon hab ich auch gelesen irgendwo...

@ Florian, poste doch mal ein paar Bilder und evtl neue Standardfarben.. so als Appetizer!


----------



## trialsin (28. August 2012)

Das Spider 29 Carbon kannste Dir auf deren Homepage anschauen.
Gibt auch neue Farben...


----------



## geosnow (31. August 2012)

was ist bei den 27.5 bikes in gegensatz zu den 26er anders ausser den ausfallenden?


----------



## zet1 (31. August 2012)

die ganze Geo bzw Hinterbau denke ich, denn zb bem Tracer wirst keine 650B reinbekommen, denn schon bei fetten 26" Reifen gings knapp her zur Sitzstrebe...


----------

